# Residences at Park Hyatt (Beaver Creek, CO)



## gtm2011 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am interested in buying or trading into a summer week at the Residences at Park Hyatt (Beaver Creek, CO) in Bronze (weeks 25-38) or Copper (weeks 21-24) season on a regular basis (maybe every other year, at least).  It looks like I will need either 1,300 (Bronze) or 1,100 (Copper) points to book a two bedroom.  Is there normally availability in the system to book Bronze or Cooper weeks at the Residences at Park Hyatt?  I doubt it, but I wanted to see if anyone had experience with booking summer weeks here.  If there is availability, I could buy enough points at Wild Oak or Pinon Point and trade in, right?  If I went this route, when could I use my points from another resort and book at the Park Hyatt?  Is that six months out?  I don’t believe individual weeks were sold at the Residences at Park Hyatt.  I think they were only sold in packages that included one ski week, one summer week and some floating off-season days.  I am just looking for advice from existing Hyatt owners.  Thanks.


----------



## mommaO3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Most weeks I've seen at park hyatt residence are spring or fall weeks.
I have seen summer weeks too, but they were gone fast.
More split week availabilities than a full week.


----------

